# NFT virtual bands are now a thing



## kevinh (Nov 17, 2021)

NFTs have made an insane amount of money and now there is something called NFT virtual bands. Think Gorillaz. $100M here I come haha

https://fuentitech.com/universal-music-is-creating-an-nft-supergroup-everything-you-need-to-know/350187/


----------



## Crowe (Nov 17, 2021)

Nasty F*cking Technology strikes again whoooot.


----------



## AudioLoco (Nov 17, 2021)

If people are duped to pay for this it's their fault and they deserve it


----------



## Crowe (Nov 18, 2021)

AudioLoco said:


> If people are duped to pay for this it's their fault and they deserve it


Yes because we all know scams, hype and addiction only happen to the dumbest of the dumbest among us.

Oh no wait they can happen to everyone.


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 9, 2021)

Stephen Limbaugh said:


>



If the author of this meme didn't make an NFT of it, I'm disappointed.


----------



## ghostnote (Dec 10, 2021)

NFT is the great next big thing. As a musician it doesn't interest me much, as an Investor very much. Unlike the BitCoin hype, which is used by criminals and has become nowadays a pump and dump investments by the big fishes, NFT and the whole metaverse idea will be the next big thing.

Just google "dollar and gold" and why it is important. Music is fukd anyway.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Dec 10, 2021)

ghostnote said:


> NFT is the great next big thing. As a musician it doesn't interest me much, as an Investor very much. Unlike the BitCoin hype, which is used by criminals and has become nowadays a pump and dump investments by the big fishes, NFT and the whole metaverse idea will be the next big thing.
> 
> Just google "dollar and gold" and why it is important. Music is fukd anyway.


NFTs actually interest me as a musician... at least the potential is interesting. If we can sell the rights to our digital content in an open, distributed environment, while retaining a level of control and ownership sounds quite enticing.

Maybe it's a pipe dream. I dunno.


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## ghostnote (Dec 10, 2021)

Tim_Wells said:


> NFTs actually interest me as a musician... at least the potential is interesting. If we can sell the rights to our digital content in an open, distributed environment, while retaining a level of control and ownership sounds quite enticing.
> 
> Maybe it's a pipe dream. I dunno.


Maybe I just see NFT as a Investment, but you're right. NFT could also bring the decline of Music to a halt, ideally it would change the whole infrastructure to the better. Just look at the last *Wu-Tang album*. I'm sure many will follow.


----------



## d.healey (Dec 10, 2021)

Get all your NFTs here - https://thenftbay.org/


----------



## Daren Audio (Dec 10, 2021)

Music industry is way behind. Way Behind.
The NBA has been selling NFTs. Collectors pay from $3 - $100K+. LeBron James NFTs have been sold for $230K+! Even Topps baseball trading card company is now selling NFTs.
NFTs are this generation's digital "comic book / trading card" collectibles. 

https://nbatopshot.com/transactions/top-sales


----------



## Tim_Wells (Dec 10, 2021)

d.healey said:


> Get all your NFTs here - https://thenftbay.org/


Yeah, that's the fear. Anything that's digital can still be pirated.


----------



## d.healey (Dec 10, 2021)

Tim_Wells said:


> Anything that's digital can still be pirated.


NFTs contain a link to an image, those images are publicly viewable by anyone, the torrent I linked to above contains every single public NFT image on the Ethereum blockchain. It's around 17TB now! Another option if you don't want to torrent them is to go to each of the public links and download them manually one by one 

It's like the NFT is the registration for a car (it belongs to one person), but anyone can use the car.


----------



## timprebble (Dec 21, 2021)

Brian Eno has opinions...









Brian Eno on NFTs & Automaticism


"NFTs seem to me just a way for artists to get a little piece of the action from global capitalism, our own cute little version of financialisation. "




the-crypto-syllabus.com





"How sweet – now artists can become little capitalist assholes as well...."


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 21, 2021)

Daren Audio said:


> Music industry is way behind. Way Behind.
> The NBA has been selling NFTs. Collectors pay from $3 - $100K+. LeBron James NFTs have been sold for $230K+! Even Topps baseball trading card company is now selling NFTs.
> NFTs are this generation's digital "comic book / trading card" collectibles.
> 
> https://nbatopshot.com/transactions/top-sales



No, most millenials and gen Z I know hate them.


----------



## MA-Simon (Dec 21, 2021)

Stephen Limbaugh said:


>


But is that not the same as owing a sample library, right?


----------



## Ivan M. (Dec 21, 2021)

Can NFTs be used as a proof of ownership (instead of copyright registration)? And how to know which service is trustworthy? It all feels so opportunistic and “scammy” to me


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 21, 2021)

Ivan M. said:


> Can NFTs be used as a proof of ownership (instead of copyright registration)? And how to know which service is trustworthy? It all feels so opportunistic and “scammy” to me



Someone else can just take your creations and make NFTs from it, it's already happening. There's no oversight or whatever that I'm aware of. I think you're pretty spot on with the last sentence. Though I can't blame any artists wanting to cash in on that fad. Wouldn't even rule it out myself.


----------



## Rowy van Hest (Dec 22, 2021)

I don't know much about NFTs, but when I asked my son - who has a lot of experience in investments - to help me set up a couple NFT deals, he said literally "I'm not going to do that to you."

I guess he means well. Perhaps I should ask him to buy some cryptocurrency.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 22, 2021)

Rowy van Hest said:


> I don't know much about NFTs, but when I asked my son - who has a lot of experience in investments - to help me set up a couple NFT deals, he said literally "I'm not going to do that to you."
> 
> I guess he means well. Perhaps I should ask him to buy some cryptocurrency.


Sounds like a good kid, so he probably won't want to do that to you either.


----------



## Rowy van Hest (Dec 23, 2021)

Crowe said:


> Sounds like a good kid, so he probably won't want to do that to you either.


When I asked him last night if he thinks I can make some money with cryptocurrency, he just sighed. So I guess that's a no.


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 23, 2021)

I hate nft, it's a shady technology, luring in criminals and the likes (there are examples of that already).
Nothing to gain for the end user perspective... What is wrong with an agreement or license/ownership transfer via the known methods? You know, the things we've been using like, well... forever already? why this token thing? again.. no gain.
where is my axe to... ehm... axe that tech for good.


----------



## timprebble (Jan 8, 2022)

This is a good read, from someone with far more knowledge than I...





__





My first impressions of web3


Despite considering myself a cryptographer, I have not found myself particularly drawn to “crypto.” I don’t think I’ve ever actually said the words “get off my lawn,” but I’m much more likely to click on Pepperidge Farm Remembers flavored memes about how “crypto” used to mean “cryptography” than ...



moxie.org


----------



## cqd (Jan 8, 2022)

There was a thread on the reddit a while ago..someone setting up a business talking to investors who told her NFT's were going to be everywhere in a couple of years and we'll all be using them..

Seems cynical as fnck to me tbh..Probably the way they'll commodify absolutely everything..


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 8, 2022)

Can someone just explain what the point of an NFT is?

I mean, I understand they are supposed to be some sort of trophy, something that is unique that nobody has but what is someone supposed to do with them? Just say "I have a rare NFT (that by the way there were only 10,000 released so its not actually rare at all except mine is unique but there are another 9,999 of the same but different thing" 😂

I don't understand any of this new world.

I also don't understand why people are making NFTs unless they are super famous whereby they have a fan base and would kill to have something "unique" (but everyone else has a copy (that's different but the same)) instead of someone unknown saying "I'm making some NFTs". Good for you man. 😂

Hopefully I'm just being completely ignorant and missing a huge wonderful picture with this stuff.


----------



## cqd (Jan 8, 2022)

Are they like world cup stickers or pokemon cards or something for adults?


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## MartinH. (Jan 8, 2022)

jononotbono said:


> Can someone just explain what the point of an NFT is?
> 
> I mean, I understand they are supposed to be some sort of trophy, something that is unique that nobody has but what is someone supposed to do with them? Just say "I have a rare NFT (that by the way there were only 10,000 released so its not actually rare at all except mine is unique but there are another 9,999 of the same but different thing" 😂
> 
> ...



My understanding is if you issue/make NFTs the goal is to make money from selling it and longterm also get money from the fees that are collected each time it's re-sold to someone else. It might also be a good way to get eyes on you if you get outragous sums for this. If you already are filthy rich, this is probably trivial to just manipulate by buying the token yourself from yourself, just so that you can publicly say "OMG, my first NFT sold for 200k$, I'm gonna make another 5, get your's today for the low low preorder price of only 50k$, only for my truest fans!" or something like that.

And if you buy an NFT (unless you're a super fan and it has some sentimental value for you), you are gambling on the hope that later some other sucker or gambler will think the NFT is worth more than you are paying for it right now.

Some things you just have to experience for yourself, I've lost about 60% of my *"*investment*"* when I gambled on crypto a couple years ago. Nothing can properly explain how unhealthy this is in the way doing it yourself can. But it gave me the insight and confidence that I needed to start gamb... I mean investing in ETFs.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Jan 8, 2022)

d.healey said:


> NFTs contain a link to an image, those images are publicly viewable by anyone, the torrent I linked to above contains every single public NFT image on the Ethereum blockchain. It's around 17TB now! Another option if you don't want to torrent them is to go to each of the public links and download them manually one by one
> 
> It's like the NFT is the registration for a car (it belongs to one person), but anyone can use the car.


I'm not as cynical about this technology as many of our friends in this thread. But I'll be the first to admit I don't fully understand it.

Here's my very shaky understanding. As you said, an NFT contains a link to a digital image that resides on a server somewhere. A unique alpha-numeric _code_ identifies that link and the code resides in a blockchain where it is validated.

So the blockchain doesn't authenticate the digital art. It authenticates a code that points to the art on a server somewhere. Seems like a tenuous system. What if, for example, the digital art was removed from the server? Or the server goes away?

Why not use something like digital fingerprinting software to generate a unique code based on the characteristics of a digital song or image. Then that code could live in the blockchain as proof of ownership. It would identify the specific content... not just a link to the content.


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 8, 2022)

Tim_Wells said:


> But I'll be the first to admit I don't fully understand it.


This is my problem. What is this all about. Is there anyone here that's made money from this? I'd love to hear from them!


----------



## cqd (Jan 8, 2022)

It's on the block chain..So all those crypto dopes think it's cool?..
It's just a means to an end to putting a price tag on absolutely everything..


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 8, 2022)

cqd said:


> It's on the block chain..


What is "The block chain"?


----------



## cqd (Jan 8, 2022)

jononotbono said:


> What is "The block chain"?


This post isn't a serious question, is it?..


----------



## Tim_Wells (Jan 8, 2022)

jononotbono said:


> What is "The block chain"?


If you're truly interested, this guy does a great job of explaining all that stuff.


----------



## cqd (Jan 8, 2022)

Don't watch it!!..
You're better off not knowing!!..


----------



## Macrawn (Jan 8, 2022)

That's amazing. Companies fight to keep us from being able to sell our digital media, but it's ok if they produce a super rare NFT that can be bought and sold for a lot of money.


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 8, 2022)

Tim_Wells said:


> If you're truly interested, this guy does a great job of explaining all that stuff.



I shall check these out! Thanks!


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 8, 2022)

cqd said:


> Don't watch it!!..
> You're better off not knowing!!..


Why? 😂


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 8, 2022)

Tim_Wells said:


> If you're truly interested, this guy does a great job of explaining all that stuff.



The Block chain video is really great man. Thanks. Totally get it. The implications for online security is an obvious thing to be fair.

The NFT video however, is basically saying exactly what my feelings are... Not for me at this point.
Wow, how polite am I. 😂


----------



## cqd (Jan 8, 2022)

jononotbono said:


> The Block chain video is really great man. Thanks. Totally get it. The implications for online security is an obvious thing to be fair.
> 
> The NFT video however, is basically saying exactly what my feelings are... Not for me at this point.
> Wow, how polite am I. 😂


Yeah..that's what I've always thought..for the likes of security for software and the likes it could be good..
Dunno about money or pictures of monkeys though..


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 8, 2022)

cqd said:


> Dunno about money or pictures of monkeys though..


If you're famous, of course it works. 

I bet there are so many people here that would pay for a recording of John Williams Pissing into a jam jar, right? These same people would love a video (no doubt) but fuck it, a useless piece of digital code with a a fun image so they can show people on a lap top at a cheese and wine party? Best £200k you could spend. Why not. 😂


----------



## MartinH. (Jan 8, 2022)

cqd said:


> Yeah..that's what I've always thought..for the likes of security for software and the likes it could be good..



I've recently heard a programmer who works in the financial industry say this on a podcast:

"There is nothing NFTs can do, that a database can't do better... except crime"


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 8, 2022)

MartinH. said:


> except crime"


And there we have have it. FINALLY. A real life and useful application. Thanks. Now I can start understanding NFT's. Because bragging rights to say I've got a "unique" (one of 9,666) NFT Bat from Ozzy Osbourne, isn't cutting it for me 😂

https://www.nme.com/news/music/ozzy-osbourne-announces-cryptobatz-nft-collection-3126627


----------



## cqd (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## jononotbono (Jan 8, 2022)

cqd said:


> https://images.app.goo.gl/Xj884JNpGtAp2z6r9


You're a Prince for understanding the depth of not only that show but possibly one of the greatest characters of all time. "We need to create a powerful sense of dread. See, the longer the note, the more dread" 😂


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 8, 2022)

I was thinking a good application of NFTs (for musicians) could be commissioned works. You create a unique piece of music for X, and they have the NFT ensuring it's legit.

To jono's point, you probably have to be famous for anyone to give a damn, but it might be worth trying?


----------



## Cheezus (Jan 8, 2022)

As it turns out, NFTs are not actually very useful at proving you own something, given how often they are used to sell stolen artwork.


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 8, 2022)

marclawsonmusic said:


> To jono's point, you probably have to be famous for anyone to give a damn, but it might be worth trying?


I never want to be someone that dissuades people from trying things especially in this exciting new age we live in compare to 20 years ago. But I do have some feelings about this haha

So, ok, you're gonna make an NFT? Many NFTs? How much will they be? How much will it cost me to buy an NFT of your band/music? What does that give me other than some digital code saying I have an NFT? What do I get from paying this money (other than supporting an artist/band I want to support). I mean, usually, when I support an artist, I buy their music, go and watch them live, buy their merchandise. All of that gives me something. I am struggling to see the joy in having an NFT that I have to look at on a computer. Unless I invite my friends around with their laptops so we can all look at each other's NFTs together? 😂

I want someone to convince me that NFTs aren't complete bollocks. Unless you're rich and it helps fuel the engine. 😂


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 8, 2022)

jononotbono said:


> So, ok, you're gonna make an NFT? Many NFTs? How much will they be? How much will it cost me to buy an NFT of your band/music?


My understanding is that people bid on it - like eBay. If you go to opensea.io, you can see some NFTs for sale.

The actual artifact can be anything digital - a game, video, audio, graphic, whatever. As an artist, I thought... hmmm - would someone pay for a custom performance of a song they like? For example, if you could get Elton John to perform a custom version of 'Rocket Man' just for you - and you had the certificate to prove he did that - well hey, that's kinda cool.

Beyond that, it seems to be a bit random. Oh, and it's all paid for in crypto... so if you made a shit ton of crypto 10 years ago, you might be keen to just throw that around on bullshit NFTs... but if not, yeah you have to buy in and yes it's expen$ive and probably mostly for rich folk.


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 8, 2022)

marclawsonmusic said:


> My understanding is that people bid on it - like eBay. If you go to opensea.io, you can see some NFTs for sale.
> 
> The actual artifact can be anything digital - a game, video, audio, graphic, whatever. As an artist, I thought... hmmm - would someone pay for a custom performance of a song they like? For example, if you could get Elton John to perform a custom version of 'Rocket Man' just for you - and you had the certificate to prove he did that - well hey, that's kinda cool.
> 
> Beyond that, it seems to be a bit random. Oh, and it's all paid for in crypto... so if you made a shit ton of crypto 10 years ago, you might be keen to just throw that around on bullshit NFTs... but if not, yeah you have to buy in and yes it's expen$ive and probably mostly for rich folk.


Yeah man totally! But I was asking you. How much would you charge for an NFT? If I bought one, other than the NFT, my understanding is, I would be able to tell people I have an NFT of Lawson's amazing music, but what else? What exactly am I buying? AN NFT? And I guess, is that enough? Maybe it is.

If you do ever sell an NFT, I'd love to know about it. So curious about this mad craze. People thought it was insane to buy up Domain names in the 90's and look at where the buyers are now! 

I guess the thing that really keeps bothering me is how so many NFT sellers say, "Buy a unique NFT"...

So many people buy cars. Same model. Same colour. Same Mod cons. Same Everything. Except... each one has a different serial number on the chassis. So each one is unique but the same, right? Sounds familiar. I have never been dragged out with excitement to look at the serial number of someone's car (obviously I have never lived).


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 8, 2022)

So basically, an NFT is just a signature. An asset was 'minted' and certified - and, if you are the owner of that signature, it certifies YOU own that piece of art from THAT artist. 

In the physical world, think of a Monet... if you have a certificate (from Sotheby's - a trusted source) that says YOU bought Monet (#11233456) at auction XYZ, it certifies your piece is legit... much more than the 'Fonet' someone bought on the streets of New York City. That's the idea.

Of course, the complexity in the digital world is that everything can be copied - at least right now. Over the long term, I think that digital assets will be tagged with a signature - so when assets change hands, there will be a way to track movement of that asset. That's what blockchain does very well (track transactions - and NFTs are just transactions on a blockchain). 

But, beyond tracking a single asset (e.g. NFTs), I think there is long-term potential for blockchain to manage consumption... so if (when) digital assets are tracked, we may one day have a fully-transparent licensing system that tells you whenever your asset was 'streamed' or 'sold' or whatever. I think blockchain has great potential for music licensing... but that would be the first time consumption is fully transparent - so I doubt the music industry will be in favor of it.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Jan 9, 2022)

jononotbono said:


> The Block chain video is really great man. Thanks. Totally get it. The implications for online security is an obvious thing to be fair.
> 
> The NFT video however, is basically saying exactly what my feelings are... Not for me at this point.
> Wow, how polite am I. 😂


Yeah, the blockchain is promising technology. It's something to watch and learn about, if you're into that sort of thing. I think @marclawsonmusic comments above are very insightful. The blockchain could _potentially_ be revolutionary for those of us who create digital content. 

I also agree that NFTs are pretty much a [email protected] at this point. But I'll be watching to see how the concept progresses.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## kevinh (Jan 9, 2022)

Here is an article discussing some musicians that have sold music related NFT’s and how much they made trying various models. Still feels very niche.









Musicians Are Making Big Money From NFTs. Can They Challenge the Music Industry?


Independent musicians like Daniel Allan are using NFTs to make a living outside of the record label system.




time.com


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 9, 2022)

kevinh said:


> Here is an article discussing some musicians that have sold music related NFT’s and how much they made trying various models. Still feels very niche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great article. Thanks for sharing, @kevinh


----------



## d.healey (Jan 24, 2022)

Just saw this, very interesting


----------



## CATDAD (Jan 25, 2022)

Andrew Aversa said:


> No, most millenials and gen Z I know hate them.


Us Millennials are still recovering from Beanie Babies and Pogs!


----------



## ghobii (Jan 25, 2022)

Here's an interesting read from one of the guys that invented the idea of adding the blockchain to a piece of art. Basically he's pretty unhappy with the way things are turning out. NFTs Weren't Supposed to End Like This


----------



## Robert_G (Jan 25, 2022)

Much like crypto, I simply cannot wrap my mind around the concept of NTFs. I think it's partly to do with the fact that my parents taught me logic and common sense at a very young age.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 25, 2022)

d.healey said:


> Just saw this, very interesting



This video is fantastic. I'm only 1/2 way through but what a great (informed) criticism of crypto and NFTs.


----------



## ghobii (Jan 26, 2022)

Scammers Exploit OpenSea Flaw to Buy NFTs at Rock-Bottom Prices


----------

